# Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft​*2 Jugendliche verkauften gestohlene Angeln übers Internet - der Käufer passte auf, meldete das der Polizei, die dann die Jugendlichen fassen konnte:
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Gestohlene-Angeln-im-Internet-verkauft

Ein 14- und 16-Jähriger wurden als tatverdächtig ermittelt. Beim Älteren gabs gleich noch als Zugabe einen Cannabisfund.

-----------------------------------------------​
Vielleicht sollte man das Internet doch nicht offen beim Verkauf von Diebesgut verwenden....

Gut, dass der Angelkollege hier aufgepasst hat.

Es wäre schön, wenn alle Angler nicht nur "Schnäppchen" machen wollten, sondern auch solche Fälle dann wie hier melden..


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Andal (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft*

Der Ansatz ist ja aller Ehren wert. Aber sollen jetzt alle Angler ein günstiges Angebot erst mal per Netzgemeinde auf seine Rechtmässigkeit hin überprüfen lassen? Was tun, wenn man unglücklicherweise durch so einen Privatverkauf an Hehlerware geraten ist, an der man bekanntlich kein Eigentum erwerben kann?


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das Internet doch nicht offen beim Verkauf von Diebesgut verwenden....



Die Litauer Ganoven stellen sich da schon etwas professioneller an. Neulich kam hierzu eine Sendung... Fahrräder werden hier in D geklaut und zwar so viele bis ein Transporter voll ist. Dann werden die Fahrräder nach Litauen gekarrt und auf den hiesigen Flohmärkten verschachert.

EDIT: Hab den Beitrag gefunden... http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/arc...-verschwinden-unsere-Raeder,panorama6562.html


----------



## hanzz (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Die Litauer Ganoven stellen sich da schon etwas professioneller an. Neulich kam hierzu eine Sendung... Fahrräder werden hier in D geklaut und zwar so viele bis ein Transporter voll ist. Dann werden die Fahrräder nach Litauen gekarrt und auf den hiesigen Flohmärkten verschachert.


Das läuft schon seit Jahrzehnten so.
Mein geklautes Fahrrad 1989 wurde auf nem Schiff mit tausenden weiteren Fahrrädern im Hamburger Hafen gefunden

OT aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber sollen jetzt alle Angler ein günstiges Angebot erst mal per Netzgemeinde auf seine Rechtmässigkeit hin überprüfen lassen?


Artikel lesen, steht doch drin dass er das Diebesgut erkannt hat....

Einfach wie der Kollege Augen und Ohren aufhalten, man kriegt ja doch mit, wenn Gerät geklaut wird (gibt dazu ja auch immer wieder Threads)....

nicht mehr - nicht weniger...


----------



## Laichzeit (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft*



hanzz schrieb:


> Das läuft schon seit Jahrzehnten so.
> Mein geklautes Fahrrad 1989 wurde auf nem Schiff mit tausenden weiteren Fahrrädern im Hamburger Hafen gefunden
> 
> OT aus.



http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/hambu...ende-gestohlene-Fahrraeder,fahrraeder154.html

Dazu auch eine passende Meldung von Heute.


----------



## Nuesse (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/hambu...ende-gestohlene-Fahrraeder,fahrraeder154.html
> 
> Dazu auch eine passende Meldung von Heute.



Die gute alte Billstrasse ,da bekommste fast alles .:q


----------



## flexxxone (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Die Litauer Ganoven stellen sich da schon etwas professioneller an. Neulich kam hierzu eine Sendung... Fahrräder werden hier in D geklaut und zwar so viele bis ein Transporter voll ist. Dann werden die Fahrräder nach Litauen gekarrt und auf den hiesigen Flohmärkten verschachert.
> 
> EDIT: Hab den Beitrag gefunden... http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/arc...-verschwinden-unsere-Raeder,panorama6562.html




heißt das jetzt, dass man besser nix bei ebay kauft was aus Litauen kommt? |bigeyes  oder gibt's da auch anständige Händler? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hering 58 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft*



Nuesse schrieb:


> Die gute alte Billstrasse ,da bekommste fast alles .:q



|muahah::q


----------



## Maifliege (25. April 2017)

*AW: Gestohlene Angeln im Internet verkauft*

Angelgerät das ich definitiv behalten will kennzeichne ich schon lange mit markanten Markierungen aus der Lackspraydose. Hab das mit Werkzeug am Bau gelernt. Gibt dann beim Abräumen der Baustelle keine Probleme. Rot, Blau, Gelb etc. einfache Trennung. 
Meine Ruten sind vor dem Handteil alle Fluogelb, Rollen auch, damit fast unverkäuflich und bei Dunkelheit leicht auffindbar.
TL


----------

